# Introducing the MQB Adjustable Front Sway Bar Upgrade for 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is proud to introduce the Adjustable MQB Solid Front Sway Bar for 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS!

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer the ultimate front sway bar upgrade for the MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 8V Audi A3/S3/RS3 & 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS! The 034Motorsport Adjustable Solid Front Sway Bar is made from a single piece of high-quality, 23.8mm thick spring steel for maximum rigidity, and is designed to provide more feedback from the front wheels without compromising comfort on the street.

Engineered to further reduce body roll and enhance steering feel, the 034Motorsport Solid Front Sway Bar is the perfect upgrade for those seeking to positively affect turn-in feel and virtually eliminate lean under hard cornering.

*Features:*

23.8mm Diameter
Solid Spring Steel Construction
One-Piece Design
2-Way Adjustable
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport MQB Adjustable Solid Front Sway Bar Upgrade
Polyurethane Sway Bar Bushings
Billet Aluminum Sway Bar Brackets with Integrated Zerk Fittings
Sway Bar Bracket Installation Hardware Kit
*Sway Bar Rate Data:*

034Motorsport (Soft) - *18.5% Rate Increase* vs. Factory 8V Audi S3 (24mm) Front Sway Bar
034Motorsport (Stiff) - *40.32% Rate Increase* vs. Factory 8V Audi S3 (24mm) Front Sway Bar
*Application Guide:*

2015 - Present Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8S - MQB)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*

Also Available At:

ECS Tuning



EuroSport Tuning



Excelerate Performance



BMP Tuning



HMS-Japan


----------

